
China just laid out how it wants Google to help it persecute its Muslim minority - mike22223333
https://www.businessinsider.com/china-likely-laid-out-how-google-can-help-persecute-uighur-minority-2018-10
======
fx32s
Does this mean Bing is already doing this?

~~~
craftyguy
Yes, it does.

------
tjpnz
Don't be evil?

------
writepub
Bing is already operational in China. This headline is clickbait - these rules
apply to all online media companies, domestic and foreign. Google's current
rounds in the news cycle landed it in the headline - nothing more specific.

~~~
dev_dull
Nobody is debating that it’s not already happening. We’re merely pointing out
that it’s morally wrong. (Save me the false equivalences in the USA — we’re
far better off than nearly every county wrt free speech).

------
isserson
It's impossible to take American journalists seriously after decades (almost
two now) of apologizing for the systematic murder, torture, and displacement
of Muslims across the world. Google understands that America is in decline and
China ascendant, it's future depends on access to the Chinese market. The
American bourgeoisie are so blinded by ideology they can't see how they are on
the cusp of being superseded. Articles demanding censorship appear weekly in
American media. Suppose it's freedom of speech for thee, and not for me, then?

~~~
PhasmaFelis
Are you aware that there is more than one journalist in America? Some are for
censorship and oppression, some are against. Don't act like they're all some
sort of hypocritical hivemind.

~~~
isserson
American journalists from various media outlets all propagandized the Iraq war
to the point of deceiving the public:

* [https://web.archive.org/web/20070403153921/http://65.109.167...](https://web.archive.org/web/20070403153921/http://65.109.167.118/pipa/pdf/oct03/IraqMedia_Oct03_rpt.pdf)

* [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_coverage_of_the_Iraq_War](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_coverage_of_the_Iraq_War)

Stepping back from the liberal imagination that we are all self-actualizing,
free individuals, it's easy to see how journalists function within society and
the economy according to class politics.

Just look at how American media & technology companies all shut down Alex
Jones:

* [https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/6/17656840/alex-jones-infowa...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/6/17656840/alex-jones-infowars-facebook-twitter-youtube-platform-moderation-hate-speech)

American elites have been clamoring for corporate and state censorship for
years.

